
LightTable 0.5.5 released - DanielRibeiro
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/light-table-discussion/5Mf64RZ_eq4/VnkzPFDAapMJ
======
bguthrie
Anyone out there spending any substantial part of their workflow in LT? Which
languages? Would be curious to hear an experience report.

I check in every once in a while to see how it's coming along. The 0.5 series
seems nice and I was impressed by the instarepl, but have yet to spend any
real time with the editor.

~~~
_sh
I use it exclusively for all my clojure work and have been for a while. It
works well, and especially shines with its REPL integration, and when paired
with Leiningen. Chris really has done a great job at keeping things minimal
and elegant.

However, I use it because I'm a vim user and clojure has never had stellar
support in vim (whereas Light Table--or rather CodeMirror's editor--has vim
bindings). If you're an emacs user, Light Table might not offer anything over
existing emacs tools.

~~~
MBlume
Curious, have you tried vim-fireplace? I'm enjoying it a lot, though I haven't
tried lighttable.

~~~
cgag
Quite happy with vim/fireplace here, though I'm still pretty interested in
lighttable.

------
phren0logy
I'm impressed by how LightTable works with iPython to provide a good
environment for data analysis, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed and wishing
that the stars will align to see LT be the go-to environment for Julia. They
are both early projects, and seem to be a fantastic complement to one another.
Julia also is able to talk to the iPython notebook backend, so I don't think
this would be so difficult. I only wish I had the time and expertise to do it
myself.

[https://github.com/JuliaLang/IJulia.jl](https://github.com/JuliaLang/IJulia.jl)

~~~
jchendy
Do you prefer Light Table over IPython Notebook for data analysis?

~~~
phren0logy
I'm not sure yet, but I think so. I need to spend some more time with
LightTable, but I think it has the potential to cover all the ground the
notebook does but with a nicer interaction style (more keyboard-driven).

------
DigitalJack
0.5.6 is out now:

quote:

##0.5.6

* FIX: handle massive numbers of messages from nrepl without blocking * ADDED: Clojure prints can now stream, allowing you to (print) and see the result without flushing.

(print ..) now does what you'd expect :)

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/light-table-
discussion/ye29s...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/light-table-
discussion/ye29sja-BEs/_6iOi5DqM1UJ)

------
mattdeboard
Based on Chris Granger's presentation at StrangeLoop I get the impression that
he's moving on to something else now? The presentation was a little scattered
so maybe I misinterpreted, but he sounded like he was starting over with some
other thing that he didn't really give any details on.

~~~
ibdknox
Nope. What I presented there is a natural place for LT to end up eventually.
:)

~~~
mattdeboard
Didn't you end it with a new product name? I left the auditorium a little
disappointed, I got a vague impression that LT wasn't living up to your
expectations or something.

~~~
ibdknox
The project has a different name, but it's not divergent from LT, it's an
extension of it. JS, Python, and even Clojure are far from the ideal for what
we could be doing if we took the ideas behind LT to a logical extreme. What I
showed is a very early example of what that might look like.

My end goal is to "fix" programming, that talk was me explaining that it will
take far more than what I originally showed in those first videos of Light
Table - we'll have to think about the problem differently. That doesn't
detract from the value of LT in any way, and I still believe it's out to fill
a very important gap in the programming world. But filling a gap is just the
first step, not the end of the line. And since we have the opportunity to push
some boundaries and try to find something "better", I fully intend to do so.
:)

To be more explicit - LT is our focus and you'll see more and more of the
thinking I expressed in my Strange Loop talk start to show in it over time.

------
tomasien
LightTable and the source material that inspired me mean a lot to me, but I
don't use it because I'm a really conservative adopter of technology.

HN: Do you use it and should I use it for my HTML/CSS/JS? As I understand it,
Python but not Ruby is supported, but I could just keep using xCode or Coda
for Ruby. What do you think?

~~~
sillysaurus2
Genuine question: Is there a big advantage using an editor designed for
HTML/CSS/JS? I do all my web work using straight Vim, but maybe I'm being a
luddite... What am I missing out on?

~~~
smrtinsert
There was a vid floating around where you could edit the js and the browser
could see the changes without a browser refresh. They were interacting with
the code in realtime via the browser api. Great stuff.

I wish LT had more workflow vids as it tries hard to know hard to be a next
gen editor it can be a little difficult to find the cool features.

~~~
jamii
From what I can see, all of the sibling links just eval javascript. I believe
LT goes one step further and uses the jit to replace code, so that even
closures (eg event handlers attached to the dom) are updated to use the new
code.

~~~
ibdknox
That's correct! We're not just doing window.eval(yourCode)

------
cgag
This guy does some nice clojure screencasts in light table and I think they
show it if off pretty well, for people who are curious:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxE5wDbt964#t=3m00s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxE5wDbt964#t=3m00s)

(I don't have my headphones on me so I don't know what I cut out, but he
starts using light table at ~3 minutes in).

Edit: his intro to datomic is really good for anyone looking to get started
with that

~~~
liquidise
This is a very good demo of the basic functionality. The in-the-moment
appearance of some variables could be very helpful.

Side note: his explanations of regex made me shiver.

~~~
cgag
Were his explanations bad? I don't remember anything wrong with them.

------
knodi
How does LightTable work for Go? Anyone have any thoughts on it?

~~~
amouat
As far as I'm aware there is no Go support.

It primarily supports Clojure and Javascript, with Python support somewhere
behind that. There is also some support for HTML and CSS.

~~~
shurcooL
Unfortunately, that's right.

------
leephillips
I really like this but don't use it because, although it has a vim mode, it's
not really vim - as far as I can tell, you can't use your .vimrc or plugins.
If vim could be somehow plugged in to this, that would be awesome.

~~~
roryokane
I’d like to call out the Visual Studio extension VsVim
([http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/59ca71b3-a4a3-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/59ca71b3-a4a3-46ca-8fe1-0e90e3f79329))
as doing a Vim emulation mode right. It actually does run your .vimrc,
ignoring commands it doesn’t understand. So when I installed it, my custom
mappings were already set up.

But I think supporting Vim plugins is too much to ask for in any other
environment. Often, the reason you’re using another environment is because it
has great plugins of its own that you want to use. It would be a lot of work
for little gain to make an editor support Vim-style plugins if it already has
its own better way of writing plugins.

------
easy_rider
I love the LightTable "waY". But unfortunately as an Eclipse user, it will
probably take me a long time before I want to adopt it. Even though Eclipse is
a bulky heap, You can make it so easily adept to whatever you want to program.
Sub <0.5 LT versions have been disappointing / too buggy for me to seriously
consider. I'm really looking for a LightTable way of a truly modular editor..
(That means without having to switch workspaces).

